# Copake NY Nov 30th and Dec 1st  2012 Flea Market and Auction



## wasp3245 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello all; the Pedaling History Museum of America, formerly of Orchard Park, NY  (Carl Burgwardt's collection) will be going to auction . The huge  collection will be divided in to 3 large  auctions Dec 1st  2012 , April 20th 2013 , and Fall TBA 2013 . Each auction will have a large variety of items covering all ages of the bicycling history  including bicycles , photos, lamps, steins, bells, memorabilia of all types. In addition to the auction there is a  bicycle flea market open to all on the Friday before the the auction.  Please plan on coming up and joining the great bike community for all the fun .  April's gathering includes a  Friday afternoon ride ( fun social rolling party for 10 miles)  and a Sunday ride around Manhattan ( about 40 miles)  so come out and pedal  ... bikes are made for riding too!

See Copake link for more information

http://www.copakeauction.com/bicycles/pages/home.html

See following
















 link for photos of some of the items offered in the first auction Dec 1st 2012... please note Copake Auction house will post an online catalog with a complete listing and many many photos about 3 weeks out from the auction date.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/66633171@N07/sets/72157631543137061/

Cheers Carey


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2012)

I'll be there. This will be a great meet and auction. Always is.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 23, 2012)

An outdoor flea mkt in upstate NY on NOv 30th seems like a bold proposition, but I'd go....


----------



## StevieZ (Oct 23, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> An outdoor flea mkt in upstate NY on NOv 30th seems like a bold proposition, but I'd go....




Better have Captin Carhart and your Long Johns LOL But its going to be a good time lol


----------

